# Trail Rides in So. Indiana?



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am going to get the privilege of being in the area... are there good trails for an old horse w/o horse shoes? He is 24, VERY fit, but I still want to take it easy on him. I think a 1-2 hour trail ride would be good for him, or maybe just 45 minutes or something. :lol: Not too rocky (remember he doesn't have shoes) Thanks!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, how about Greene Sullivan State Park? There is many different levels of trails. Some are rocky but some are not. I find that the more advanced trails seem to be more rocky.

That's also where I ride, that's where Keegan is trail ridden too.


----------

